# Possible To Reclaim Some Of The Webtop Space?



## Wordsmith9091 (Oct 7, 2011)

Is it possible to repartition the internal memory to wipe out the partition used by the webtop software and use it for something else, like more space on /sdcard?

I'm almost certain I'll never use one of the webtop devices with my bionic. I'd love to get back an extra few gb for media storage. Even with the 8gb (usable) internal media storage and a 32gb card, I still feel cramped.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Not with bricking. You can install a different OP system for webtop though.


----------

